# Thank you!



## dastrix550 (5/7/16)

Big thank you and shout out to Hugo and Craig for sponsoring our team jerseys for the upcoming EGE tournament (gaming tournament) in Cape Town!! 





Will post update pics as soon as I get the final product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (5/7/16)

Aweh dessssssthrixxx, good luck for the tourny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (6/7/16)

@dastrix550 our pleasure dude, cant wait to see the final design i think its gonna be epic @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dastrix550 (6/7/16)

VandaL said:


> Aweh dessssssthrixxx, good luck for the tourny



We need to get together next time I am in Durban, will let you know! Or come visit me on the South Coast!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HouseOfVape (6/7/16)

That's super dope! Nice one Craig and Hugo!


----------



## PsyCLown (7/7/16)

That is really awesome!

What game(s) does your clan compete in?


----------



## BigGuy (7/7/16)

@PsyCLown The clan competes in mostly first person shooter games like COD. i belong to the geriatric divsion of the clan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dastrix550 (7/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> That is really awesome!
> 
> What game(s) does your clan compete in?



Like Craig mentioned, we currently focus on Call of Duty Black Ops 3 (on PS4), but we have a few guys dabbling in Fifa, Rocket League and League of Legends, nothing to serious on these last titles.

We've been around for a while and will probably start expanding slowly into other platforms and games in the future.


----------

